# fiamma ultrabox topbox



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

i have a fiamma ultrabox topbox i think it is the middle size. it has sustained a little damage to the bottom corner so could be repaired and probably not noticeable. it has both keys and mounting brackets and would clean up nicely if anyone wants it it,s theirs
i live near lancaster 
cheers frank


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

the box has now gone


----------

